
Preview PineTime Watch Faces in Your Web Browser with WebAssembly - lupyuen
https://lupyuen.github.io/pinetime-rust-mynewt/articles/simulator
======
lupyuen
Here's how we create Watch Faces for PineTime Smart Watch and preview them...
With only a web browser

[https://lupyuen.github.io/pinetime-rust-
mynewt/articles/simu...](https://lupyuen.github.io/pinetime-rust-
mynewt/articles/simulator)

